# refurbished 17-40 f/4L in stock at canon



## thepancakeman (Dec 16, 2011)

With their current 15% off sales, the L lenses disappear quickly, but this one is currently in stock for $471 $571.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_282319_-1

Edit: typo'd the price. Thanks for the correction EYEONE!


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 16, 2011)

$571*


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 16, 2011)

And they're gone... :'(


----------



## willrobb (Dec 17, 2011)

Not surprised they are gone, for that price they are a bargain. Really brilliant wide lens, it was my first L series lens 5 years ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2011)

They are adding refurbs, apparently as they arrive from the refurb facility, so by checking a few times a day, you might hit the one you want while its in stock.

With all the discounts on new lenses, they need to discount the refurbs just to keep their price below new cost.


----------

